# Kürbis-Suche zu Halloween



## Fabian22244 (30. Oktober 2009)

hi, ich wollte fragen warum auf  http://www.buffed.de/features/5577/hallowe...-runes-of-magic
steht dass das event am 30 nov. startet und am 2 nov. endet, ich find nirgends kürbisse, und ihr???

mfg fabi


----------



## Xeith (30. Oktober 2009)

gabs das nicht schonma irgendwo, irg wie kommt es mir sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Totebone (30. Oktober 2009)

es ist Oktober... vielleicht deswegen?


----------



## Tidys (30. Oktober 2009)

Habe mich auch schon gewundert.
Finde auch keine Kürbisse.

Scheint wohl ein Tippfehler oder sonst was zu sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube du bist im falschem Forum.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Oktober 2009)

ich finde auch keine kürbise -.- ihr?


----------



## Otama (30. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> es ist Oktober... vielleicht deswegen?



da ist wohl schon der 30. oktober gemeint im text steht es startet am 30. november und endet am 2. november, also wohl ein tippfehler.


----------



## Assari (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Suchspiel startet am 30. Oktober 2009 um 19:00 Uhr und endet am Montag, den 2. November 2009 um 12:00 Uhr. 

  Allerdings finde ich auch keine Oo


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> da ist wohl schon der 30. oktober gemeint im text steht es startet am 30. november und endet am 2. november, also wohl ein tippfehler.



Ja es ist der 30. Oktober, also Heute. Ich schau grad mal was da schief läuft. :\

*EDIT* schon gefunden - der Prozess, der die korrekten Seiten ermittelt war noch auf "Admins only" gemünzt - sorry. Jetzt sollte es laufen :-)


----------



## Maladin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich verschiebe diesen Thread jetzt mal ins richtige Unterforum.

Viel Spaß noch auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Fabian22244 (30. Oktober 2009)

hab erst 3 :O


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Juhu ich hab einen Gefunden, aber 30?

Sind die Kürbisse denn für jeden wo anders? Oder gibt es einen Zufallsgegerator der einen Kürbis auf der Seite erscheinen lässt?
Sprich, reicht es wenn ich jede Seite einmal durchkucke oder kann es sein, dass heute hier keiner ist und morgen isser da?


----------



## Assari (30. Oktober 2009)

hab nun 7 aber finde keine mehr Oo wtf so ein dreck xD


----------



## Hordar (30. Oktober 2009)

22 von 30 gefunden aber irgendwie will keiner mehr zu mir kommen  gruml


----------



## LittleFay (30. Oktober 2009)

24 von 30.. weiß im Moment auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Assari (30. Oktober 2009)

28 hab ich ;S menno ich find keene mehr


----------



## Hordar (30. Oktober 2009)

mach dir nix draus ich find auch nix mehr hab das gefühl die verstecken sich vor mir^^


----------



## Assari (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hab jetzt mindestens die komplette HP 50 mal abgegrast und finde nix mehr >.<


----------



## Hordar (31. Oktober 2009)

hehe kommt mir auch so vor kann die seite langsam nimmer sehn oder ich fang an das zeug auswendig zu lernen^^


----------



## Assari (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich morgen ein Kürbis auf der Straße sehe kotz ich.. Genauso wenn kleine Kinder klingeln *Steine aus Ecke aufheb und auf Fensterbrett im 2ten Stock leg*


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

Hoffentlich wird hier nicht weiter gesagt. -_-


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2009)

1 blöder Kürbis fehlt mir noch.. Hab jetzt aber keine Lust mehr, ich kenne die gesamte Buffed-Datenbank auswendig.. Setze mich morgen nochmal frohen Mutes ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (31. Oktober 2009)

Oh man das regt auf...

Bestimmt gibt es nur 29 Kürbisse >,<


----------



## kaldorei (31. Oktober 2009)

Mhm, hab da auch ein paar vermisst, wo gut welche hingepasst hätten:

In AOC feiert man noch

http://www.buffed.de/news/12483

während man in Villa...ähm...Everquest und ROM schon am schrubben ist (lol):

http://www.buffed.de/news/12412
http://www.buffed.de/news/12529

Da tauchen keine Kürbisse auf, obwohl es vom Thema her gut passen würde, oder hat mein Browser zuviel Butterbier gekippt?


----------



## Assari (31. Oktober 2009)

jo bie mir is da auch nix.. mir fehlt immenroch ein verdammter kürbis!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

kaldorei schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/12412
> http://www.buffed.de/news/12529



Genau da hab ich mich auch gewundert wieso da keine Kürbisse gespawnt sind, naja ich geh jetzt schlafen, viel Glück euch noch.


----------



## kaldorei (31. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Genau da hab ich mich auch gewundert wieso da keine Kürbisse gespawnt sind, naja ich geh jetzt schlafen, viel Glück euch noch.




Gute (Schlotter-)Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie scheint einigen Usern der hier zu fehlen:
http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=113

Könnt Ihr bitte Rückmeldung geben, ob der Kürbis auf der Seite angezeigt wird?
Ich habe meinen Eintrag eben gelöscht und konnte den aufrufen - das ist halt eine Gratislösung =)


----------



## Darequi (31. Oktober 2009)

@Zam, 

bei mir wurde er angezeigt...
(aber irgendwie scheinen die restlichen 28 nicht korrekt angezeigt zu werden)

[Ironie]Kannst du die auch posten??[/Ironie]


P.S: Im Erfolgsscreen hab ich immer noch Murloc Marines in den Vorposten gerettet ^^

- Der Murloc-Marine ist sicher in deinem Vorposten gelandet.

und Nachtrag : ZAM ist seit 5 Tagen wieder da und nicht mehr im Urlaub ^^ *muhhuuaa*


----------



## kaldorei (31. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint einigen Usern der hier zu fehlen:
> http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=113
> 
> Könnt Ihr bitte Rückmeldung geben, ob der Kürbis auf der Seite angezeigt wird?
> Ich habe meinen Eintrag eben gelöscht und konnte den aufrufen - das ist halt eine Gratislösung =)



Also bei mir ist er da, nur ist mir glaub ich beim ersten Besuch auf einer Item-Seite (Zauberstab oder so) der Kürbis nicht angezeigt worden.


----------



## Misscanada (31. Oktober 2009)

also ich war vorhin auf einer seite wo mir einer angezeigt wurde. da war ich aber noch nicht eingeloggt, als ich dann grad nochmal drauf bin, als ich eingeloggt war, war er weg :-(


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2009)

@ZAM - der hat mir noch gefehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War auf dem Cast schon ein paar Mal drauf gestern.. Hab jetzt mal ein Stück runtergescrollt und da war er dann.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint einigen Usern der hier zu fehlen:
> http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=113
> Könnt Ihr bitte Rückmeldung geben, ob der Kürbis auf der Seite angezeigt wird?



Genau der hat mir gefehlt und ja er wird korrekt angezeigt. Danke Zam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch, Tabuno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war jetzt aber auch echt harte Arbeit, alle zu finden. *g* Bin ich froh, dass ich endlich alle beisammen hab..


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Tabuno.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glückwunsch auch, aber der letzte von Zam war ja echt gut versteckt. Vorallem finde ich das die buffed-Shows besser archiviert sind als die buffed-Casts. Bei den buffed-Casts steht nämlich kein Datum und da war ich dann ehrlich gesagt zu faul den buffed-Cast von 2008 zu Halloween rauszusuchen...


----------



## Darequi (31. Oktober 2009)

So, Kürbisse sind doof ... 
alle haben doofe Ohren 
und ich geh jetzt auf ne Halloween Party .. hmpf!


----------



## WeRkO (31. Oktober 2009)

Hänge bei 22 fest, aber bin guter Dinge, das ich die restlichen 8 noch finde.


----------



## Blauershanks (31. Oktober 2009)

ich finde kaum welche und bin seit 10 stunden am suchen ..... gibt es das nur bei bestimmren themen oder über ich klicke jede verdamte seiter forum unterforum usw an und finde nichts


----------



## LittleFay (31. Oktober 2009)

es steht doch im Artikel zum Gewinnspiel, dass sich die Kürbisse vor allem auf Seiten zum Thema Halloween in den Spielen verstecken. Also vor allem da suchen.


----------



## Assari (31. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Genau der hat mir gefehlt und ja er wird korrekt angezeigt. Danke Zam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir auch! Juhu ich hab alle !!!


----------



## Zandy (31. Oktober 2009)

So habe 22 gefunden, aber ich gebe es auf die restlichen 8 zu suchen, habe alles abgegrast auf buffed.de. Die 8 wollen nicht gefunden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veasha (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja mehr als 22 kann ich auch nach langem Suchen einfach nicht finden ... kommt mir vor wie Ostern *narf*


----------



## Maladin (31. Oktober 2009)

Bitte nehmt diesem Gewinnspiel nicht den Sinn und postet Links zu versteckten Kürbissen. Ich habe einen Beitrag dazu entfernt. 

Viel Spaß allen, die mit Eifer suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Hexedenise (31. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt 27 aber finde die letzten 3 nicht kann mir einer ein tipp geben bitte.


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

ich hab 1 ( jaa 1 ganzen^^) . genau so wie bei jedem anderen event bis jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzlike (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe nach ungefähr 10 Stunden endlich alle 30 Kürbisse! Gott sei dank!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Euch anderen noch ein schönes Halloween und viel Spaß beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (1. November 2009)

sind die nur in den eventspezifischen beiträgen (also die man durch sufu finden kann) oder auch in anderen? bin grad bei 22 und find keine mehr... morgn nochma weitersuchen


----------



## Menorkarun (1. November 2009)

Nach 6 Stunden sucherei nur 19 Kürbisse gefunden, ich werd verrückt.


----------



## sarika (1. November 2009)

habe erst 21...hat mir jemand vielleicht ein paar dienliche tipps? haba alles was mit halloween zu tun hat duch, soviel ich weiß. und durchs forum hab ich mich auch durchgeklickt..solangsam weiß ich echt nicht mehr wo ich suchen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzlike (1. November 2009)

hoffentlich hilft dir keiner... - nicht weil ich es dir nicht gönne sondern - weil ich solche leute hassen die bis aufs übelste die links verschicken... weil die leute - die dann ehrlich nach den kürbissen gesucht haben eine sooo minimale chance haben wirklich etwas zu gewinnen...
Such doch einfach selbst bei alles was mit Halloween in den Spielen zu tun hast.
Dann findest du bestimmt noch ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück noch...


----------



## LittleFay (1. November 2009)

Blizzlike schrieb:


> hoffentlich hilft dir keiner... - nicht weil ich es dir nicht gönne sondern - weil ich solche leute hassen die bis aufs übelste die links verschicken... weil die leute - die dann ehrlich nach den kürbissen gesucht haben eine sooo minimale chance haben wirklich etwas zu gewinnen...


Komisch, gestern hast du mich doch noch angeschrieben und wolltest Hilfe.. Plötzlicher Sinneswandel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (1. November 2009)

Blizzlike schrieb:


> Such doch einfach selbst bei alles was mit Halloween in den Spielen zu tun hast.
> Dann findest du bestimmt noch ein paar
> 
> 
> ...



da kann ich nur zustimmen, hab nun auch alle gefunden....
nach etwa 6 stunden.... xd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menorkarun (1. November 2009)

Nunja, auf der einen Seite schon verständlich das es unfair gegenüber denjenigen ist, die alle 30 ohne Hilfe gefunden haben. Aber ich habe jetzt auch über Stunden gesucht und nur 19 Stück gefunden.

Aber leider ist es mir jetzt bei JEDEM Event passiert, das ich Seiten aufgerufen habe und diese komplett geladen wurden und dort erschien mehrfach kein "Murloc, Kürbis, Ring usw". Nachdem ich dann jemanden um Hilfe gebeten hatte oder die Links in den Beiträgen verglichen hatte und die fehlenden Links nochmals anklickte, erschienen die benötigten Gegenstände.

Das beste Beispiel ist der Link, den Zam gepostet hat... diese Seite hatte ich 2x geöffnet und bekam keinen Kürbis angezeigt. Dann dachte ich mir, schau mal im Forum ob es da einen Beitrag zum Event gibt und habe dort dann den Link angeklickt und der Kürbis erschien.

Man sollte also schon unterscheiden zwischen Leuten, die sich ebenfalls Stundenlang auf die Suche machen und Leuten, die einfach nur zu faul sind selbst zu suchen.

Wenn ich zb. jemanden anschreibe wegen Hilfe, dann poste ich auch meine gefundenen Links mit dabei, um zu zeigen, das ich mir auch Mühe gebe und nicht zu den Personen gehöre, die einfach nur faul sind und die Links so wollen.

Denke, das sollte auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Hexedenise (1. November 2009)

So nach langen suchen alles was mit Halloween zu tun hat habe ich immer noch einen den ich niergens finden kann könnte mir einer bitte helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzlike (1. November 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Komisch, gestern hast du mich doch noch angeschrieben und wolltest Hilfe.. Plötzlicher Sinneswandel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie es Menorkarum beschrieben hat zähle ich mich zu den Leuten die ehrlich suchen
Als ich die News gestern Abend zum 4. mal durchgegangen bin haben mich dann doch noch die 2 kürbisse auf den seiten die ich schon 3 mal (!!) angeklickt hab angesprungen.
Außerdem wollte ich ja auch nicht dass du mir die Links schickst sondern mir einen Tipp geben kannst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (1. November 2009)

5 fehlen noch-.- 100% in irgendner news die ich scho drölf mal geöffnet hab-.- tipps gerne erwünscht^^


----------



## sarika (1. November 2009)

ich wollte auch keine links haben, nur eventuell noch ein paar tipps. und ja die seiten die mit halloween zu tun haben, hab ich alle mehrfach durch, genauso wie hier im forum.

beim letzten event hab ich auch erst welche nach dem 6. oder 7. mal anklicken gefunden, nachdem ich einfach mal links verglichen habe. und sowas ist nervig, wenn man schon mehrfach auf einer seite war und es erscheint nichts, und im nachhinein ist dann doch was da gewesen.

und wäre ich ein spielverderber, hätte ich meine links gleich hier mit gepostet. das sollte nur eine höfliche frage sein und nicht das betteln nach links.


----------



## LittleFay (1. November 2009)

> Aber leider ist es mir jetzt bei JEDEM Event passiert, das ich Seiten aufgerufen habe und diese komplett geladen wurden und dort erschien mehrfach kein "Murloc, Kürbis, Ring usw". Nachdem ich dann jemanden um Hilfe gebeten hatte oder die Links in den Beiträgen verglichen hatte und die fehlenden Links nochmals anklickte, erschienen die benötigten Gegenstände.


Ja, das stimmt leider - ist bei mir auch immer wieder der Fall. Und inzwischen nehme ich bei diesen Spielen schon extra den IE und nicht den FF, damit keins meiner Add Ons eine Grafik blockiert. Doch auch im IE musste ich manche Seiten mehrfach aufrufen - und ja, ich lasse auch immer brav zuende laden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs mir jetzt angewöhnt, jede Seite auf, auf der ich einen Kürbis vermute, ein paar Mal hintereinander zu laden, um ganz sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Breakyou9 (1. November 2009)

hab 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuvi (1. November 2009)

links wären nett =)


----------



## Blizzlike (1. November 2009)

Yuvi schrieb:


> links wären nett =)



such doch selbst die links man >.<
was ist daran so schlimm? 
Erst das Gewinnspiel mitmachen und dann net mal dafür bereit sein 30 Kürbisse zu suchen...


----------



## LittleFay (1. November 2009)

Yuvi schrieb:


> links wären nett =)


Du hast erst 1. Such doch erstmal selber.


...ohne Kommentare in dem Newsartikel, wo immer die Links gepostet wurden, sind einige hier ganz schön aufgeschmissen. *g*


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> ...ohne Kommentare in dem Newsartikel, wo immer die Links gepostet wurden, sind einige hier ganz schön aufgeschmissen. *g*


Was die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit endlich etwas erhöht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warkiller102 (1. November 2009)

Mah langsam am verzweifeln, 2 Fehlen noch. xD

Mindestens 5 mal alle Seiten die irgendwas mit Kürbisen, Halloween, Ingame Events zu tun haben abgeklickt, aber ich find keine mehr in den News. :/
Mhh hat evtl jemand nen Tipp wo wieviele Kürbise versteckt sind (also Items, News, Videos, etc?) oder auch nur in welchen Zeiträumen die News vertreten sind? xD

Mhh hab grad noch einen gefunden der mir nen Rätsel is, in der "Gefundene Seiten" Abteilung hab ich den Link nicht, aber wenn ich dort eingeloggt hingehen zeigt er ihn mir net an, ausgeloggt hingegen schon. Oo Hat evtl jemand nen Rat?


----------



## kaldorei (1. November 2009)

Yuvi schrieb:


> links wären nett =)



www.buffed.de


----------



## Ragmo (1. November 2009)

boah 29/30... und die letzten 5 warn fies versteckt... one to go (also wirklich ALLES durchsuchen)
kleiner tipp wäre hilfreich^^
verdammter mist-.- geschätzte 200 tabbs offen... seh den letzten... und firefox stürtzt ab und will die sitzung nich neu laden AHHHHH


----------



## rydal (1. November 2009)

will jmd links tauschen einfach pn ... man findet einfach nix mehr ..


----------



## AliasSense (1. November 2009)

kaldorei schrieb:


> www.buffed.de



toller link... hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (1. November 2009)

. 
ja, das mit den Links iss so ne Sache ... wenn Buffed mal endlich die Fehler korrigieren würde, dann würden auch nich so viele Leute die Links brauchen 
Nach 4 Stunden suchen und mittlerweile 2 Aspirin hab ich keine Lust mehr hier zu suchen, ob da so nen Ding erscheint oder nich.
Wenn jmd. die Links noch für mich hat, dann freut sich mein Postfach.

Ansonsten sollte man in den Buffed Empfehlungen mal nen Hinweiss machen : 



> This Website is best viewed with
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

hab jetz 17 und ich glaub mehr werd ich au net finden^^ will auch jetz nich unbedingt die nacht durchmachen, hätte eventuell früher anfangen sollen mit suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. November 2009)

Hab 29 aber finde den letzten nicht


----------



## Samara. (2. November 2009)

ich hätte dat früher mitbekommen sollen *g*

mir fehlen nurnoch 2 *schnief* ich geb auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (2. November 2009)

Titel "Lord of de Finschderniss" erreicht.
Sammel 30 von 30 Kürbisköpfe

Oh mein Gott kurz vor knapp den fehlenden Kürbis gefunden. Ich Depp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den hätte ich auch kommen können ^^


----------



## Blizzlike (2. November 2009)

weiß eigentlich irgendjemand wie die Gewinner bescheid bekommen dass sie gewonnen haben?


----------



## Shariko (2. November 2009)

Mehr als 16 hab ich nicht zusammenbekommen, aber was solls. Es war ganz lustig und ich finde dass auch die Leute stolz sein können, überhaupt welche gefunden zu haben. Jedenfalls war ich bei den Kürbissen um einiges fündiger geworden, als bei den Space Marine Murloc.

Wie auch immer, jetzt kann ich mich wenigstens Kürbisschlitzer nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hört sich ja auch gut an) und allen anderen Glückwunsch zu den 30 gefundenen Kürbissen und viel Glück bei der Verlosung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzlike (2. November 2009)

hmm
hat eigentlich schon jemand bescheid bekommen ob er was bekommen hat?
Bitte dringend um Antwort ^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Übrigens hab ich bei dem vorherigen Event alle Murlocs gefunden und in meinem mybuffed-Profil steht: Du benötigst noch *6*, um an der Verlosung teilnehmen zu können!


----------



## pepe2704 (5. November 2009)

zum thema halloween fällt mir ein, dass ja bald wieder die fschingszeit beginnt 

welche tollen kostümtipps habt ihr?

ich hab letztes jahr bei einer faschingsparty ein elektroschock feuerzeug mit genomm und wir hatten den ganzen abend ne menge spaß.
solche teile findet ihr z.b. bei http://www.scherzartikel-petkov.de


----------



## maverick1001 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mir fehlen auch noch 3 ich finde diese aber leider nicht. Ich habe auch auf der einen oder anderen Seite den Kürbis bekommen und dachte yippeeii. Fertig! Aber dann....
.... Du hast schon diesen Kürbis. *GRRRMMMLLL*

Ich weiß nicht wo zu suchen.


----------



## maverick1001 (31. Oktober 2012)

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch einer.  Aber wo nur?  ZAM magst Du mir vielleicht einen tipp geben. BITTE.


----------



## Viechy (1. November 2012)

Mir gehen jetzt schon die Ideen aus, wo ich noch suchen könne, bzw. was ich als Suchbegriff eingeben könnte.
Und dabei hab ich erst 22/30


----------

